# Boutique Mood Guitars ━ OUT NOW ━ by Naroth Audio



## Naroth Audio (Jul 7, 2021)

n a r o t h a u d i o
presents




*Boutique* Mood Guitars

a collection of uniquely sampled
and processed modern + 
vintage guitars
______________​
*A B O U T*

Hey Friends! We're proud to present our newest library! *Mood Guitars* was developed with the goal to invoke a mood. With a delicate sampling process and low velocity playing, this library delivers an *intimate *sound at your fingertips. We recorded a mixture of *modern and vintage* electrics, acoustics, and a bass all processed with 3 different mood characters each. On top of that the library contains a curated selection of effects and 3 additional sound design layers for the *ultimate mood*.

T h e   L i n e u p

Vintage Telecaster - Modern Stratocaster
Fender Precision Bass - Gibson J-185 EC
Orpheus Valley Solea SA-C
______________​Each guitar contains up to 3 *multi-sampled articulations* that have 3 moods per articulation: clean, moody, and moodier. In the effects block you also have access to even more mood controls such as *3 eq profiles, 3 convolution reverbs, 3 lofi delays, and a cassette module*. To add to that you have 3 sound design layers: *a pad, dust, and tape crackle*.

This library was developed for a *multitude of moods* ranging from lo-fi to lounge to intimate + emotional scoring

c h e c k i t o u t h e r e






c h e c k i t o u t h e r e
​


----------



## Mikro93 (Jul 7, 2021)

You're on fire, Naroth!


----------



## Naroth Audio (Jul 7, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> You're on fire, Naroth!


Thanks!! I've got another library well on it's way too


----------



## CGR (Jul 7, 2021)

Great news - really looking forward to this  Love the look of your GUIs too - right down my alley.


----------



## Naroth Audio (Jul 8, 2021)

CGR said:


> Great news - really looking forward to this  Love the look of your GUIs too - right down my alley.


Thanks so much! We're really excited to release this one


----------



## el-bo (Jul 8, 2021)

Great GUI


----------



## Naroth Audio (Jul 8, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Great GUI


Thanks!! We try


----------



## nordicguy (Jul 10, 2021)

Is "really soon" going to be soon?


----------



## davidnaroth (Jul 10, 2021)

nordicguy said:


> Is "really soon" going to be soon?


Yep! This coming week


----------



## Naroth Audio (Jul 13, 2021)

Mood Guitars is out now!

see above for more details

or

c h e c k i t o u t h e r e​


----------



## David Kudell (Jul 13, 2021)

The Naroth Audio instruments are so good, they're really useful and sound great. I have Rhythmus and Alloy already - definitely adding this one, going to be super handy for these types of moody tracks and scores!


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 13, 2021)

That first P-bass in the walkthough is sublime.


----------



## Mikro93 (Jul 13, 2021)

Instant lo-fi! This sounds like a gem!


----------



## nordicguy (Jul 13, 2021)

davidnaroth said:


> Yep! This coming week


Just bought it.
You really make great instruments!
Congrats.


----------



## Niah2 (Jul 13, 2021)

Loving the tape aesthetic !


----------



## bbrylow (Jul 13, 2021)

This is an absolutely fantastic library!


----------



## Scottyb (Jul 13, 2021)

Man these sound good and how amazingly priced! Also thank you for supporting NKS as I play these libraries at least 80% of the time. Lovely sounds and interface!


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 13, 2021)

As a guitarist I usually cringe when I hear guitar sample libraries but this truly sounds wonderful David. Bravo!

BTW, where do you get the dust, or is it a trade secret?


----------



## Naroth Audio (Jul 14, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> Instant lo-fi! This sounds like a gem!


Thanks so much @Mikro93 ! Glad you like it !!


nordicguy said:


> Just bought it.
> You really make great instruments!
> Congrats.


We love to hear that! thanks so much @nordicguy !


Niah2 said:


> Loving the tape aesthetic !


Probably my favorite thing to design so far! Thanks @Niah2 


bbrylow said:


> This is an absolutely fantastic library!


Thanks so much for the support @bbrylow !!


----------



## Naroth Audio (Jul 14, 2021)

Scottyb said:


> Man these sound good and how amazingly priced! Also thank you for supporting NKS as I play these libraries at least 80% of the time. Lovely sounds and interface!


Thanks @Scottyb ! And absolutely, this library felt like it needed to be Native


----------



## Naroth Audio (Jul 14, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> As a guitarist I usually cringe when I hear guitar sample libraries but this truly sounds wonderful David. Bravo!
> 
> BTW, where do you get the dust, or is it a trade secret?


Thanks @Alchemedia ! Yes the Guitar library sector is a tough one haha. And not too trade secret, I sound designed it starting with field recordings of waterfalls in Iceland.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 15, 2021)

Naroth Audio said:


> Thanks @Alchemedia ! Yes the Guitar library sector is a tough one haha. And not too trade secret, I sound designed it starting with field recordings of waterfalls in Iceland.


Okay, you pushed me over the edge!


----------



## Naroth Audio (Jul 15, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Okay, you pushed me over the edge!


Let us know what you think!


----------



## Naroth Audio (Jul 22, 2021)

We have a 15% off discount up on the site now for first orders
FYI even if you've purchased in the past you can still use this new code once 
On our site there will be a popup where you can enter your email to retrieve the code​


----------



## Naroth Audio (Aug 4, 2021)

Raborn Johnson at Samplelibraryreview.com did a lovely review on Mood Guitars that just released!

You can watch the video below or check out the full review --> here <--

​


----------



## davidnaroth (Aug 23, 2021)

TAETRO has done an amazing video showcasing Mood Guitars in action. In the video he also gives some incredible tips and insight on music production. 

My biggest takeaway was how a lot of us, myself included, tend to have our cues comprised of tons of libraries from tons of developers recorded in different rooms and mixed and processed differently, while not always being a bad thing, it can lead to sonic muckiness. I've found that keeping my cues on Chicago Fire simple and layering things minimally always turns out best. I sometimes can go down a rabbit hole of layering my drums way too much or layering too many string libraries on top of one another and have to pull myself out of that. Usually the next day when I listen back to a cue I tend to strip things from it.​


----------



## CGR (Aug 23, 2021)

davidnaroth said:


> TAETRO has done an amazing video showcasing Mood Guitars in action. In the video he also gives some incredible tips and insight on music production.
> 
> My biggest takeaway was how a lot of us, myself included, tend to have our cues comprised of tons of libraries from tons of developers recorded in different rooms and mixed and processed differently, while not always being a bad thing, it can lead to sonic muckiness. I've found that keeping my cues on Chicago Fire simple and layering things minimally always turns out best. I sometimes can go down a rabbit hole of layering my drums way too much or layering too many string libraries on top of one another and have to pull myself out of that. Usually the next day when I listen back to a cue I tend to strip things from it.​



Fantastic stuff. A succinct but detailed walkthrough of his track writing process, with some great analogies about structuring a song. I picked up Mood Guitars soon after it launched, and being primarily a piano-based musician, it has inspired a new direction for me. Great work @Naroth Audio, and thanks to TAETRO for sharing his production approach and philosophy.


----------



## CGR (Aug 23, 2021)

Here's a recent track of mine using Mood Guitars' Stratocaster and Picked Fender Bass, with some felted piano and a little percussion:


----------



## davidnaroth (Aug 23, 2021)

CGR said:


> Here's a recent track of mine using Mood Guitars' Stratocaster and Picked Fender Bass, with some felted piano and a little percussion:



This is absolutely lovely, only thing its missing is Thom Yorke on top! What piano are you using? It sounds really nice. (and the guitars sounds fantastic )


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 23, 2021)

CGR said:


> Here's a recent track of mine using Mood Guitars' Stratocaster and Picked Fender Bass, with some felted piano and a little percussion:



Want to comment so badly, but 'Commercial Thread'. 😟


----------



## CGR (Aug 23, 2021)

davidnaroth said:


> This is absolutely lovely, only thing its missing is Thom Yorke on top! What piano are you using? It sounds really nice. (and the guitars sounds fantastic )


Thankyou  Your Boutique Mood Guitars are inspiring to work with. Feel free to pass the track onto Thom if you meet him  The piano is 'Midnight Upright' from Nami Audio (which I found via Christian Henson's PianoBook project).


----------



## colony nofi (Aug 23, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Want to comment so badly, but 'Commercial Thread'. 😟


?


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 23, 2021)

colony nofi said:


> ?


Soooo often ..... must open Sample Talk Thread to ask questions or comment re. alternatives. 

Try to comply with Forum rules, thus this reaction. 🤷🏻


----------



## pranic (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm about to go on vacation, and have it loaded on my laptop and it sounds great! Looking forward to writing some music without the distraction of my day job


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 26, 2021)

CGR said:


> Here's a recent track of mine using Mood Guitars' Stratocaster and Picked Fender Bass, with some felted piano and a little percussion


A lovely track, indeed.
And as I posted on the original thread introducing Boutique Mood Guitars, this picked bass punches waaaay above its weight. Hands down, my favorite.


----------



## davidnaroth (Aug 27, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> A lovely track, indeed.
> And as I posted on the original thread introducing Boutique Mood Guitars, this picked bass punches waaaay above its weight. Hands down, my favorite.


Thanks so much


----------



## davidnaroth (Aug 27, 2021)

pranic said:


> I'm about to go on vacation, and have it loaded on my laptop and it sounds great! Looking forward to writing some music without the distraction of my day job


Would love to hear it! and enjoy your vacation!


----------

